# whats your favorite thanksgiving day desert?



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with the girls as I'm usually too full to actually eat desert.


----------



## Cowman (Nov 24, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm gonna have to go with the girls as I'm usually too full to actually eat desert.



So what... you just sit and masturbate then?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2011)

Cowman said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna have to go with the girls as I'm usually too full to actually eat desert.
> ...



So what... you are unable to appreciate the beauty of the opposite sex? 

Lame


----------



## Cowman (Nov 24, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Of course I do. I don't call them dessert though. That implies a lot more creepiness.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2011)

Cowman said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



The only thing creepy in this thread is where YOUR MIND went with your first post. Get some decency jerk.


----------



## Cowman (Nov 24, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Oh please... you lumped "girls" as you called them along with actual thanksgiving desserts that you would eat.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2011)

Cowman said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Life must be a real bitch when your unable to read between the lines and assume everything is what it seems by its appearance. 

This was intended to be a light hearted holiday thread amid all the threads full of insults and only the lowest of the low could turn it into a disgusting display of immaturity. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2011)

Not to mention I clearly stated I DONT EAT DESERT


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 24, 2011)

I must say, I had some room left for a slice of pumpkin pie after dinner this year.  Food was good, company was wonderful and the Lions game..  We won't talk about that.

I voted for pecan pie though.  That is really my fav.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 24, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> I must say, I had some room left for a slice of pumpkin pie after dinner this year.  Food was good, company was wonderful and the Lions game..  We won't talk about that.
> 
> I voted for pecan pie though.  That is really my fav.



They looked just like my Chiefs do every week. It's depressing


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 24, 2011)

Pumpkin pie served by naked Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 24, 2011)

Fondue


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 24, 2011)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I must say, I had some room left for a slice of pumpkin pie after dinner this year.  Food was good, company was wonderful and the Lions game..  We won't talk about that.
> ...



Yeah, it's depressing.  I guess we'll just have to stuff our faces some more.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 24, 2011)

burp!


----------



## Cowman (Nov 24, 2011)

Sarah G said:


> I must say, I had some room left for a slice of pumpkin pie after dinner this year.  Food was good, company was wonderful and the Lions game..  We won't talk about that.
> 
> I voted for pecan pie though.  That is really my fav.



Pecan pie definitely.

I think that's because I rarely ever have it... I enjoy the sickly sweetness.

Pumpkin pie is just... so boring to me now, having it time and time again every year.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 24, 2011)

In a little bit I'll be having some cookie and cream pie.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 24, 2011)

Cowman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I must say, I had some room left for a slice of pumpkin pie after dinner this year.  Food was good, company was wonderful and the Lions game..  We won't talk about that.
> ...



Before Thanksgiving I bought some pumpkin cream mousse from IGA that was so good.  I do like pumpkin but pecan has more pazzaz.  Yum.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 24, 2011)

Pecan


----------



## Vaard (Nov 28, 2011)

i made red velvet brownies with a cheesecake top layer........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cowman said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



So, what are you?  A monk?  Gay?  Or simply a card carrying member of the Analists Society for the Subjugation (of humor), *ASS*

Bon appetit!


----------



## Cowman (Nov 28, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Aren't you a clever one. Piece that together yourself, big boy?


----------

